# Baby Goldelritzen überwintern



## lyl2lyl (28. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin ein Teich bzw. auch Fischneuling und hätte ein paar Fragen:

Meine 6 Goldelritzen laichen regelmässig, aber fressen dann die Babys über Nacht. Nun hatte ich vor ein paar Wochen einfach ein paar Babys vorher abgeschöpft und in ein kleines 40 Liter Becken mit Kies/Sand, Mosskugeln und Nadelsimse (alles ausm Teich), aber ohne jegliche Technik gesetzt. Sie wachsen täglich und werden größer. Nun kann das Becken ja nicht ewig draussen stehen, da es ja kälter wird. Ich hatte dann ein altes 60 Liter Aquarium gefunden mit Filter/Pumpe und habe das nun mehrere Wochen einfahren lassen u dachte ich setze die kleinen über den Winter dorthinein. Ist ja nur für ein paar Monate. ABER die kleinen sind zum Teil im Aquarium gestorben!!! Nun sind sie alle wieder im 40 Liter Becken.

Woran kann das liegen. Das Wasser ist nicht anders oder wesentlich wärmer als in dem kleinen 40 Liter Becken. Liegt es an dem Filter? Es gibt doch auch Kaltwasseraquarien.

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baby Goldelritzen überwintern*

Hallo!

am Filter liegts vermutlich nicht, hast Du die Fische langsam ans neue Becken gewöhnt?  man muss allerdings bedenken, das eh die meisten Jungfische nicht überleben...   egal wie gut man sich kümmert..


----------



## lyl2lyl (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baby Goldelritzen überwintern*

Ich habe die Fische wie man halt neue Fische ins Becken setzt reingesetzt. Sprich mit Tüte dann an Temperatur gewöhnt und immer ein bisschen Wasser nachgeschüttet.

Dachte die würden überleben, da sie nun schon Wochen in dem kleinen Becken groß geworden sind! :?


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baby Goldelritzen überwintern*

also an nem Schock liegts dann nicht....   ich würde auf jeden Fall das Wasser aus dem 40 Liter Becken mit ins grössere kippen....     aber egal was man tut, viele sterben leider ohne ersichtlichen Grund
bei meiner ,,Goldizucht" haben von hunderten Eiern auch nur ca. 30 überlebt


----------



## Christine (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baby Goldelritzen überwintern*

Hallo lyl,

kannst Du mal bitte Dein Profil anständig ausfüllen. "Ich hab auch einen Teich" ist ein bisschen wenig.

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem übrigens letztes Jahr und hab dann zu guter letzt die Überlebenden, waren so ca. 1,5 cm lang, in den normalen Teich gesetzt. Den Winter haben sie dort gut überstanden. 

Da wir aber nichts über Deinen Teich wissen (s.o.), ist es schwierig zu beurteilen. Wenn Du schreibst, die alten hätten die Jungtiere immer gleich aufgefressen, deutet das eigentlich darauf hin, dass es wenig Versteckmöglichkeiten gibt was wiederum auf mangelnde Bepflanzung schliessen lässt....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Baby Goldelritzen überwintern*

Hi lyl2lyl,

da Du ja keinen Filter am Becken in Betrieb hattest, wenigsten alle 3-4 Tage große Wasserwechsel (>50%) gemacht? Wenn nicht dürfte höchtwahrscheinlich ein Nitritpeak für das plötzliche sterben verantwortlich sein. 
Der Dreck den die Fische und das Futter hinterlassen und der den Nitritwert steigen läßt wird ja im eingelaufenen Filter von Bakterien in das ungefährliches Nitrat umgewandelt. 

MfG Frank


----------

